# What products are you in LOVE with right now?



## deathcabber (Nov 15, 2005)

New discoveries, or old faves that resurfaced!! Not just MAC either!

Mine:

UD xxx slick gloss Sin - This is a such a great gloss!!! Its like a pinker version of CThru but with a slick texture that feels so good on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BBW Tutti Dolci Apple Torta gloss - A pinky MLBB gloss that looks so nice and polished, plus it tastes and smells devine

MAC Deckchair pigment - this always looks great, its my HG champagne e/s

BBW Fresh Vanilla - just got some of this and it smells so good! Its the perfect vanilla, not too harsh, not too sickly sweet


----------



## LivingPink (Nov 15, 2005)

Shade fluidline!
When I'm in hurry just put it like "Cleopatra line" and it makes my eyes amazing!


----------



## mrstucker (Nov 15, 2005)

*Mac Zoomlash*

I can go without makeup, and even without a perfect 'do, but I NEED NEED NEED my Zoomlash mascara!  I have used the Pro Longlash when stuck, but I don't find that one has any 'wow' to it.  I haven't found any others that lengthen my lashes this much (but PM me if you have a good suggestion).


----------



## user3 (Nov 15, 2005)

L'Oreal color of hope l/g

That is all right now.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 15, 2005)

Biotherm Sense Matte foundation and Wishful e/s.


----------



## stevoulina (Nov 15, 2005)

* Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer in Light to Neutral
* MAC Blot Powder in Medium
* Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush in Peach Satin
* Oriflame Intense Duo Eyeshadow in Roof Garden (green)
* Seventeen Metal Shine Eyeshadow in Mauve
* Maybelline Lash Expansion (regular and waterproof) in Black
* Prestige Waterproof Automatic Eyeliner in Black
* Oriflame Bronzing Pearls in Natural Radiance
* Oriflame Lip Liner Lip Definer in Nude
* Oriflame Crystal Lipstick in Crystal Rose 
* Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Gloss in Nude Lustre
* Clean & Clear Oil Absorbing Sheets


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 15, 2005)

MAC Fix+ spray.  This stuff is pure sex, I love it.


----------



## user4 (Nov 15, 2005)

Vanilla Pigment. I just got it in the mail and it's freaking gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 15, 2005)

Sebastian Trucco Skin Tones Foundation...best match so far! I wouldn't go outsite without it hahahaha! And my two first ever Milani shadows!


----------



## glamella (Nov 15, 2005)

Max Factor Lash Perfection mascara


----------



## Blanche (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi,

the Pro Longwear Lipsticks from Mac and L'oréal are my HGs...  I'm no longer stressed with going to pull out my mirror and correct my lipstick after eating or drinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And there are no traces on the cups or glasses after using it. I was waiting all of my life of such a lipstick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I'm really happy with these new sort of lipstick!

Now, I will try the fluidline in Macroviolet tomorrow, when I go to town, perhaps I will find a new HG *smile*

Greetings from,
Blanche


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 16, 2005)

LUSH face care (angels on bare skin, sweet japanese girl, and catastrophe cosmetic mask!!) and BE minerals. I never thought I'd be comfortable leaving the house without makeup (at least powder), but with LUSH, I started using less and less BE foundation, then just used mineral veil, and now I don't NEED to use either! I had someone tell me yesterday how beautiful I looked and how my skin was just perfect! Best compliment ever!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 17, 2005)

Urban Decay-Vert (i finally have it)
MAC Fix+ this is just amazing....


----------



## visivo (Nov 17, 2005)

Ooo nice thread!

• Fix + 
• Max Factor 2000 calorie and Clinique High Impact mascaras
• Shimpagne
• Yogurt shadow
• Stila shadows in kitten, wheat and nude 
• Smut shadow (ugh yess)
• Vanilla, deckchair, golden olive pigments
• benefit brow zings
• clinique ddm gel moisturizer!
• basis sensitive skin bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



• eucerin redness relief tinted spot-treatment (lovely but drying :\ )

( I agree with alliswan -- ever since I started using simple/good skincare I began getting compliments on how great my skin looked even without foundation. Lately I've been going completely makeupless except mascara and feeling totally comfortable…)


----------



## Isis (Nov 17, 2005)

* MAC - Zonk Bleu!, Sumptuous Olive, & Moth Brown.
* MAC - Brew, High Tea, & Romanced lipsticks.
* OPI - After Dark In Lincoln Park.
* Creme de la Mer Moisturizing Cream.
* Aveno - oatmeal bath soaks.


----------



## clarecat (Nov 17, 2005)

Estee Lauder Ideal Matte foundation
Estee Lauder Lash Primer
Max Factor Lash Perfection
Estee Lauder creme e/s


----------



## AimeeEm (Nov 17, 2005)

MAC Canton Candy Paint
MAC Jist l/s (bought this accidentally when I really wanted Jest, but now I'm loving this!)
anything by MMU cosmetiques -- I'm becoming a bath-a-holic!!


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 17, 2005)

MAC Blurr e/s from the warm palette
Salvatore Ferragamo Incanto Dream perfume
Chanel fantasia blush
sephora #4 blush brush
WnW AOS powder
NARS night clubbing e/s


----------



## KJam (Nov 17, 2005)

MSFs (especially SR, Shimpagne, and Pleasureflush)
Buried Treasure PP
Blitz and Glitz FL
Urban decay Marshmallow shimmer and eye primer


----------



## Sira (Nov 17, 2005)

Trish McEvoy powder/blush brush


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Nov 19, 2005)

Armani LSF foundation 
Shu Umeura Pro Spots concealer
BeneFit BadGal mascara
MAC Hug Me lipstick
MAC Embelish gloss
MAC pigments in Fairylite, Pink Bronze
MAC MSF in Stereo Rose
NARS Angelicka blush

Newest purchases that I've been happiest with!


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 19, 2005)

BE Foundation and Mineral Veil
Milani Tres Pink Gloss


----------



## Laverne (Nov 20, 2005)

~Biotherm Sense Matte foundation (so much better than Chanel DPF)
~Chanel Sirene & Sweet Sixteen lipstick


----------



## baby_love (Nov 20, 2005)

-beiging shadestick (best base, so smooth and it stays on forever if you put it above a paint)

-239 & 219 brushes from the teal stashette.  and the 222 and 224 brushes.

-Spiked eyebrow pencil (I finally have nice eyebrows.yay.)

-Jellybabe lipgelee

-Amber Lights, Nighttrain, IDOL EYES (yay), Plumage, A Bluer Blue, Blue Absinthe (i look at it and just see such potential, and I'm still trying to make it work), Beauty Marked 

-Black Black, True Chartreuse and Chartreuse pigments 

-Chartru paint





I only use MAC haha.


----------



## n_j_t (Nov 22, 2005)

Smith's Rosebud Salve
MAC Mystical Mist, Flashtrack.
Lancome Fruity Pop JT
MAC Dreamy lg


----------



## jasper17 (Nov 25, 2005)

any and everything lush
queen helene's mint julep mask


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Nov 28, 2005)

*Bare Minerals Foundation
*TooFaced Carribean in a Compact (i hope my sister doesn't notice i stole it from her)
*Island by Michael Kors
*My Goldbit, Grain, Paradisco and Lucky Green eyeshadows (its my favorite e/s look)
*My Lip Stuff in Coconut Cream and Pink Cake
*B&BW Raspberries and Vanilla *or whatever, it just smells amazing*
*Jaqua body butter in Buttercream Frosting

<3yay


----------



## kristyn (Nov 29, 2005)

Benefit Playsticks foundation in Jax
Shu Uemura Loose powder in Sheer Pearl
Aurora Pearl Shu Uemura Quad
Smashbox Lash Primer
MAC Prussian Blue powerpoint liner


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Nov 29, 2005)

BeneFit Badgal mascara.
MAC Stereo Rose MSF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NARS Angelika blush 
All my MAC pigments  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sally Hansen Diamond lipglosses
Shu ProSpots concealer
LUSH everything!


----------



## Pootle_around (Nov 29, 2005)

Coppersparkle, I am so suprised that you've had good experiences with BadGal lash because when I bought it, it didn't do ANYTHING for me. Even when I applied 10 coats - I'm not kidding - it still made no difference to me at all. It also smudged everywhere and took ages to dry.

My faves:
XXX lipslick in Carney - gorgeous colour and lovely buttery texture, very much, 'my lips but far, far better'
Maybelline Volum Express with curved brush (Lash Expansion didn't work for me at all)
Clinique e/s in Southbeach - gorgeous base colour that matches my Oriental skin perfectly
UD - Mildew e/s - my all-time fave e/s. I wear it to work, going out, going shopping, etc etc, it's essential


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 29, 2005)

Mac Fluidline in Shade
Mac Blush in Sunbasque
Mac Strobe Cream


----------



## more_please (Dec 5, 2005)

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer 
BBW Pure Simplicity Burdock Root Mattifier
MAC sushi flower e/s & satin taupe e/s
Shu eyelash curler
the new max factor mascara w/ the plastic brush

and hopefully my new viva glam v lipglass when it gets here!


----------



## krazysexxykool (Dec 5, 2005)

TARTE Smooth Operator
Milani Dream Baby Quad


----------



## firefly (Dec 6, 2005)

NARS outlaw blush and Stila metallic kajals...especially the silver one!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 6, 2005)

MY 219 pencil brush!


----------



## texasgal (Dec 6, 2005)

Covergirl last extract

MAC powerpoints

MAC oil control lotion

MAC blot powder


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 6, 2005)

*Products I am in love with right now*

Lady Speedstick (this affair has lasted over 15 years) and the MAC e/s Wishful.


----------



## karen (Dec 7, 2005)

*Clinique Bare Brilliance Lipstick in Water Violet and Ruby Glass
*Tarte blush gel stick in Blushing Bride
*Merle Norman Timeless Age-Defying Makeup in "Sesame" (though will be trying a switch for more coverage soon)
*Benefit BadGal Lash Mascara
*Clinique Quickliner in Roast Coffee
*Merle Norman Automatic Brow Pencil(the ultra-thin one with no brush) in Light Brown
*Merle Norman Luxiva Flawless Effect Loose Powder in Nearly Nude
*Philosophy's Baby Grace
*Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
*Nexxus Emergencee Treatment, Therappe Shampoo, and Humectress Conditioner
*B&BW Brown Sugar and Fig Shower Cream


----------



## glamella (Dec 8, 2005)

Max Factor Lash Perction
MAC fluidliners
Loreal refinish scrub
Green Cream
DDF 10% glycolic acid


----------



## nyrak (Dec 9, 2005)

Nars XXX gloss - best gloss evah!
MAC Blitz and Glitz fluidline.  Have now tossed all my eye pencils!
Nars shadow Lola Lola - gorgeous bronze
Urban Decay Primer Potion


----------



## visivo (Dec 9, 2005)

*HA I just realized this is the second time ive posted in this thread! Mmm makeup!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_any and everything lush_

 
I second this motion. ;]

And their mask of magnaminty is like an über-version of the queen helene mask. DAMN.

Also, clinique high impact mascara. NEVER greys on me -- stays perfect and long and jet black all day and works wonderfully. Best black mascara I've used. ( I like max factor 2000 calorie in burnt umber for brown)

Stila smudgepots -- never travel anywhere without at least one!

Beaux lustreglass. Nude and polished and sexy.

Captive l/s for a stained retro-feeling mouth.

Stila nude eyeshadow.

The inventive eyes quad! I think I'll need a backup. I feel GORGEOUS when I wear it! And I don't often feel that great about how I look…

Almay lip tint in nude. Definitely not nude -- perfect amount of color. I can wear it with a completely naked face otherwise, and feel presentable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just started trying Biotherm skincare -- im liking it so far! But Im unsure if my newly-smooth skin is attributed to their cleanser/toner or those lush masks. I think it's the latter!


----------



## sunwater83 (Dec 9, 2005)

I've been taking a lot more time and effort with my makeup.  I think I was in a rut for a while, but now I really enjoy taking the time to apply my makeup.  My loves right now are:

UD Primer Potion
Korres Jasmine Eye Makeup Remover
all of my Shadesticks
the fact that I own all 8 Tarte gel blushes
MAC Wishful e/s - the perfect highlight color, goes with everything
MAC Golden Lemon pigment
MAC Stereo Rose MSF
MAC Studio Moisture Cream
Too Faced Betrayal Pressed Afterglow
MAC Who's That Lady Lip Gelee - LOVE!


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 10, 2005)

MAC Pretty Baby Beauty Powder from the Diana collection...I forgot how much I love this!!!


----------



## sbetsy (Dec 12, 2005)

Nars orgasm blush
Mac melon pigment
Nars orgasm blush 
Dior lipgloss in lychee rose (smells SO good)
Nars orgasm blush
Mac cremestick lip liners (any of 'em!)
Nars orgasm blush
Mac dress to kiss iridescent pressed powder from who's that lady 

Did I mention Nars orgasm blush?


----------



## NJDes (Dec 13, 2005)

MAC lip conditoner
MAC Blacktrack fluidliner
DiorShow Black mascara
Mac High Tea L/S
Body by Victoria perfume
Proclaim Spray on glosser
MAC Pink bronze pigment


----------



## luxette (Dec 18, 2005)

MAC Shale eyeshadow because it's the perfect color to make my eyes pop. I've had it lying around for almost a year and only just discovered it.

CARGO lipgloss duo in Baj Baj - the darker side makes the best winter lipgloss.


----------



## Sophia84 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mac Pink Lemonade lipglass
Stila Golightly,Kitten,Wheat,Java e/s
Stila Major Lash Mascara
Mac Peaches Blush
Mac #213 e/s brush


----------



## lovemichelle (Dec 18, 2005)

milani luminous blush
bare minerals warmth
mac pretty please lipstick
mac luminary lustreglass
rimmel east end snob lipgloss
mac crystal avalenche shadow


----------



## stevoulina (Dec 18, 2005)

* Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer in Light to Neutral
* MAC Blot Powder in Medium
* Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush in Peach Satin,Soft Plum,Cloud Wine
* Oriflame Intense Duo Eyeshadow in Roof Garden (green)
* Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara in Rich Black
* Maybelline Lash Expansion (regular and waterproof) in Black
* Prestige Waterproof Automatic Eyeliner in Black
* Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Gloss in Nude Lustre,Feelin' Flirty
* Clean & Clear Oil Absorbing Sheets


----------



## moonlit (Feb 16, 2011)

embryolisse moisturizer.. its the white tube.. its omg - awesome!!!
  	Armani LSF #8 + MUFE MAT VELVET #65 mixed
  	armani sheer lipstick in 11
  	chanel eyeliner waterproof in black(the twist pencil) it reminds me of feline kohl from mac - so black- and it doesnt make me look like a racoon like feline does.


----------



## katred (Feb 16, 2011)

Mac MegaMetal eye shadows (Especially Dalliance)
  	Lancome Colour Design Matte l/s in Corset- absolutely the best matte l/s formula I've ever encountered
  	Guerlain Blush G
  	Mac Play it Proper b/p
  	Chanel Black Pearl n/p


----------



## pond23 (Feb 16, 2011)

Benefit Papa Don't Peach
  	Edward Bess Daydream Bronzer
  	MAC Feline Eye Kohl
  	MAC Pink Plaid lipstick
  	MAC Blooming Lovely lipstick


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Pearl!! It's been in my collection for a while, but I have been on the craziest dewy-skin kick lately...


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 16, 2011)

MAC Mega Metal Shadows
  	Stila Eye Shadow
  	MAC Kissable Lip Colour
  	Benefit Benetint
  	MAC Lustre Drops
  	MAC Strobe Liquid
  	MAC MSFN
  	Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss
  	MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack, Dipdown and Siahi
  	MAC Pearlglide Liners
  	Philosophy Purity
  	MAC Lightful Skin Care


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 16, 2011)

Lancome Teint Miracle Foundation
  	Nars Baroque glossy velvet pencil
  	MUFE Rouge Artist l/s in #37
  	Chanel Rouge Noir Inimitable mascara
  	Chanel Coromandel RA` Lacque
  	Bobbi Brown Pewter eyeshadow
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette
  	MAC Gold Mode pigment
  	MAC Woo Me Kissable lip colour
  	Inglot Purple Gel Liner


----------



## User38 (Feb 16, 2011)

hmm.. I am such a mu ho.. I can't pick what my favs are except maybe my Guerlain powders, blush, Armani pencils and my Emotive RA


----------



## pond23 (Feb 17, 2011)

^ Oops! I meant Too Faced Papa Don't Peach, not Benefit.

  	I am also loving the formulation and the texture of, but not the color range of, Guerlain Lingerie De Peau foundation.


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 17, 2011)

Currently Loving

  	Dior gris gris eye shadow palette
  	MAC So Vain lipgloss
  	MAC Mighty Aphrodite Blush


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 17, 2011)

MUFE HD Foundation
  	MAC Amazon Princess Blush
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette
  	MAC Gone Romancin' Dazzleglass Creme


----------

